
A 10-Digit Key Code to Your Private Life: Your Cellphone Number - shahryc
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/13/business/cellphone-number-social-security-number-10-digit-key-code-to-private-life.html?mtrref=undefined&gwh=F2B51F238F927DFD33A96649B6033B4D&gwt=pay
======
airbreather
Branchless banking using your cellphone number as your account number is set
to become a thing.

